# john stamos



## iilo (May 8, 2011)

ok so i've never attached photos so who knows if this will work, but if anyone is interested here is john stamos, one of wesson's babies.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

iilo said:


> View attachment 171761
> View attachment 171769
> View attachment 171777
> View attachment 171785
> ...



If anyone is interested?! lol, you should be more worried about the constant begging of MORE photos


----------



## iilo (May 8, 2011)

if I wasn't always on my phone I think you'd be begging me to stop! it's near impossible to upload photos to this forum when you're on mobile.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

BRING ON THE JOHN STAMOS PICS!!! hahaha he's adorable


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

What a handsome little guy, your John Stamos! Looking forward to seeing more photos of him.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I hope the person that got Noco comes on here too  who was John Stamos before? also congrats that is one handsome pup


----------



## iilo (May 8, 2011)

john was rook originally! for some reason i had my eye on him since day 1, potentially just cuz he was one of the first and because his original collar color was blue which is my fav color. he is an absolute dream, very fun puppy.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

omg gorgeous. Just like his namesake. lol


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Cuteness! Thanks for sharing and don't hesitate to share more.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Yay another DF'er with one of Xeph's babies! Awesome!!!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Yay more Xeph puppy photos! He is beautiful!


----------



## iilo (May 8, 2011)

one more


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Those ears kill me. John Stamos is a stud.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Love!!! Definitely need more pictures though - just sayin'.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

EARS!! <3

(too short)


----------



## iilo (May 8, 2011)

the only reason you all haven't been spammed with stamos pics is because i don't have much of anything uploaded to the computer... here's 2 more, those damn ears are too cute.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

J-Stame!

For anybody wondering, the adult bitch in the photo is Mrs Bunny Waggums (Vixie)!!

Also, Solomon's owner is actually a long time forum member (LazyGRanch), but she has not posted in quite some time.


----------

